# dental nurse



## Dina (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi,
Who know is passible work as a trainee dental nurse in Australia if Im stady online dental nursing in UK?
Im study dental nursing in UK ( national diploma) and working as a trainee dental nurse, but in december I gonna move to Melbourne, Australia (working holiday visa), but im still gonna be not qualified dental nurse (im gonna do my exasms when I come back from Australia), Who know is passible work as a trainee dental nurse in Australia if Im doing course in UK?
Thank you


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

It's a skills recognition thing it's free from skills for all- it's a cert 3 I think- you just contact skills for all with your coursework and they do it- your english has to be really good


----------



## megancpc (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Ladies,
Yes agreed for one your English needs to be very good. Dental Assisting in Australia is not a regulated profession. Meaning, anyone unqualified can work as a Dental Assistant without qualifications. However in saying this most assistants work towards getting a Certificate III in Dental Assisting initially then a Cert IV. With out qualifications you will be limited. The amount of GOOD PRACTICAL EXPERIENCE you have as a trainee assistant is really what will be important when searching for a DA position once you get to Australia. Since you will be on a work holiday visa you will most likely not get work as a "trainee" assistant as these jobs are usually for assistants who are committing to the practice for training and long term employment. Usually the employer would be engaging in an agreement with the Apprenticeship and Training Board and or the State government to hire a "trainee" employee. You would most likely be searching for a temp position since your visa only will allow 6mths of employment from each employer whilst there (so two 6mth stints with 2 different employers for that period max or several temp positions).
I hope my explanation has helped.


----------

